# Fisheye Adapter



## jacob.seads (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello, I am rather new to photography but I would love to start shooting with a Fisheye lens. Unfortunatly I can't spend tons of money buying a fisheye lens. A friend suggested buying a fisheye adapter. I was wondering people's opinions about them, or know any quality ones at a cheap price? I was looking at these two on amazon, but i'm not sure why they are different? 
What is the difference between .20X and .35X?

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Opteka-Super-Angle-Panoramic-Fisheye/dp/B000TLVMIO/ref=wl_it_dp?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1A1NKDHJPIL73&colid=23YKSGRLIADNR]Amazon.com: Opteka .35x HD² Super Wide Angle Panoramic Macro Fisheye Lens for Canon EOS / EF: Camera & Photo[/ame]

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Opteka-0-20X-Professional-Fisheye-Digital/dp/B001K5R38Q/ref=wl_it_dp?ie=UTF8&coliid=ITA9W533B20P6&colid=23YKSGRLIADNR]Amazon.com: Opteka HD² 0.20X Professional Super AF Fisheye Lens for Canon EOS Digital Rebel XT, XTi, XS, XSi, 10D, 20D, 30D, 40D, 50D Digital SLR: Camera & Photo[/ame]


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Apr 9, 2009)

Ive seen some pictues taken with one of these and they looked horrible. It may have just been the person who took them but they were really fuzzy and just didnt look good at all.


----------



## twozero (Apr 9, 2009)

it is possible to get a decent picture with these kind of adapters. but don't shoot with the sun anywhere near your subject. they flare more than you could ever imagine. also, they tend to confuse the AF systems, i had one for a video camera that i let a friend use and she could not get her camera to focus like normal.

anytime you add more glass you are going to lose quality. it is well worth saving up for a real one. but if you are set, just get the widest one. you can "zoom in" more to get less distortion...

i've got a sigma 15mm fisheye for sale, $350...


----------



## jimbellows (Apr 10, 2009)

They look interesting....


----------

